# Computer will not Boot past memory test...



## darinandlaura (Aug 15, 2006)

I have a another computer I was working on and I cant get it to load pass the memory test, It acts like its going to start the bios and just does nothing. I have tried everything I can think of, Like:reset the BIOS, pull all cards and processor, unplugged my HDD's. I have no idea what else to do and I'm ready to kick it....... Please help..


----------



## sockey99 (Jul 18, 2006)

This is a tuffy!!!! Maybe there is a memory problem?
The best memory tester is MemTest86, From their site is a bootable Cd or for the old school a floppy. Twelve to twenty four hours of testing proves your memory good or bad.
Yes, you should run for 12 to 24 hours to eliminate any memory errors.


----------



## darinandlaura (Aug 15, 2006)

thats the thing i wish i could run test on this matter but like I said it wont even load i wanted to put a new o/s in it but it wont boot


----------



## Jimmy the Hand (Jul 28, 2006)

When RAM test is fnished, BIOS starts checking other parts. If any part is faulty, BIOS may try and retry the operation several times, before deciding that it won't work. Sometimes simply 'waiting' brings some result or information. In my experience, a faulty HDD or bad HDD cabling can make BIOS seem like doing nothing, but in one or two minutes it gives the error message: "IDE controller failure" or something like this. 

Another trail:
Perhaps RAM is bad. Try with another RAM card, or, if you have two cards installed, try booting with any one of them.


----------



## pehbond (Nov 22, 2005)

does your motherboard reconise your hardware. alo have you tried your ram or power supply in a different computer. it may sound like you may either have a dead hdd or motherboard.


----------



## Dennis L (Jul 6, 2006)

darinandlaura said:


> I have a another computer I was working on and I cant get it to load past the memory test, It acts like its going to start the bios and just does nothing..


Find a friend that uses compatible memory, pull yours, install his, boot the computer. If it gets past memory test, your memory is bad. If you use two sticks, remove one, then boot. Repeat the test using your other suspect stick. One or both may be bad.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *darinandlaura*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

I have deleted your duplicate threads. 
Please, only one thread for a problem. 
Continue replies for this issue in this thread.
Thank you.


----------

